# 20L First viv ALMOST ready (full tank shots)



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

its a 20L. Its been sitting for a month and just this morning, I finally saw new sprouts in the cushion moss. I still have to put in the cocohut and remove the tape when the epiphytes start rooting. Im also gonna add a little leaf litter wherever the moss isnt growing. U can see the new moss sprouts really well on the cushions in the last pic on the far right. They are tiny lighter green vertical shoots.


























I didnt try to hide the false bottom cuz I like to be able to see that its manmade. Also, behind the black cypress root, there is a water feature, originally there was a waterfall but I decided instead to just have a very shallow pond that will be overtaken by java moss.

Its gonna house 2 azureus from oz. They will probably go in a few weeks later, after the moss is more established.

o yea, and oz, I found a magnolia tree in our area if u ever need a few leaves, heh


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

i really like it.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks, i was thinkin something was wrong with 100 soemthing views and no replies. im gonna start workin on another one soon


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*nice...*

very nice


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Sweet viv. Where did you get your background from? Can you post pics of a downward shot preferably a few behind your log? I'm curious to see your small pond.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

only thing i would suggest is some leaf litter, otherwise i love it.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I second the leaf liter. The frogs become more bold when they know they have something to hide under when needed.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

yea, in the original post, i said i still had to add leaf litter, but i wanna wait for the moss to grow in some more before possibly blocking out some light with the leaf litter. the pond is nothing special, its ugly right now, the java moss hasnt grown in and i cant seem to get my camera to get in there enough to focus so all u really see is darkness..


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

here's an updated shot:









the water area in the back was removed because the frogs kept going back there and I was afraid theyd one day lay eggs back there. Its been filled in and planted.

tillandsias were removed cuz they just werent doing anything and hoya curtisii is not growing all over the background. moss wasnt really doing much so I plopped down some baby tears and im letting it do its thing over the moss. I dropped in some pothos and philodendron. I know, i used a lot of aggressive plants, but I'm impatient and dont mind an overgrown tank.

I dont know if I'll ever make another 20L, I find the proportions kinda limiting. I've got another tank done for some red vents but I'm waiting for the broms to root before I post.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## vortexofhate (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking good. I really like it.


----------



## godsgurl377 (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the look of this as well. Lush and green! I really like the baby tears too. I may have to get some! :lol:


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

What an improvement! Love the ferns  

Mike


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks great. I especially like the Hoya curtisii growing in the background.


----------



## fmfox (Mar 29, 2007)

lovin' it.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

yea its funny, the hoya is actually growing pretty fast even tho its supposed to be a slow grower. the peperomia angulata (or quadrangularis?) is also fast as hell. they actually seem to be growing faster than the aggressive plants in there


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow! look at all that growth  . I was wondering what that plant on the background was?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks good...


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

mikee, thats hoya curtisii. it gets a reddish tint when given enough light, right now, some of the cuttings are turning red, but it takes some of hte cuttings longer than the others. theres got to be at LEAST 20+ cuttings of it in there. it didnt naturally grow all over like that.


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 8, 2006)

Woah, that thing really took off! The grow in looks great. I really like the cork wood background, but it looks like the growth has completely covered it up! Still looks good though. What is the plant that filled in the background so nicely with those tiny leaves? I can hardly see it in the first picture, and in the second picture it's filled things in so nicely.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

its hoya curtisii. i actually added most of it by hand, it didnt really grow in that quickly. it grows pretty slowly but up there where it gets good light, it gets a really nice reddish tint.


----------

